# Emisor de radio corta distancia



## juanmanuelperic (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola, ando buscando hacer un emisor de radio de corta distancia, con señal lo más nitida posible, si es perfecta mejor , como para conectar el celular y sintonizarlo en el auto...

Estuve viendo lso temas "Emisores de fm sencillos" y "transmisores de am", entre otros, pero tienen la entrada por microfono, y la idea es conectarlo directo al celular, como para tener un buen sonido.

Estuve mirando este, es bueno? http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/stereotx/index.htm


Alguno hizo algo asi? algun esquema? si es con circuito impreso mejor, por q no me manejo mucho con los programas para hacer circuitos..


Muchas gracias


----------



## Gradmaster (Dic 16, 2008)

tengo uno muy buen, lo hice cuando empece a estudiar electronica, su alcance es mínimo unos 10m pero evitas el uso de  bobinas, y te gastas unos $10 mexicanos, menos de un dolar en armarlo,

usas un 555, dos resistencias, un transistor  y un microfono de alta impedancia como los de las Pc's.

R1=1 Kohm
R2=10 Kohm
Q1= 2n2222A o 2n3904

Este microfono no tiene un filtro a la salida asi que te ocupara cualquier estacion FM, tiene una buena señal, tendras que hacer pruebas cn amplificador de audio pero asi como esta funciona.

Exito.


----------



## juanmanuelperic (Dic 17, 2008)

Pero el diagrama? y como es eso de microfono? lo conecto derecho al celular?


Gracias


----------



## Gradmaster (Dic 17, 2008)

Solo permiteme saber si comprendo bien tu idea, lo que necesitas es un transmisor para conectar a tu celular para transmitir musica desde el cel, si es asi solo reemplaza el microfono por el polo positivo del cable a la base del transistor a traves de una resistencia de 1Kohm y une los negativos.

exito.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 17, 2008)

juanmanuelperic dijo:
			
		

> Hola, ando buscando hacer un emisor de radio de corta distancia, con señal lo más nitida posible, si es perfecta mejor , como para conectar el celular y sintonizarlo en el auto...



Lo que pides es bastante "exigente" si tienes un bajo nivel tecnico..! Con el esquema que te publicaron ( con el 555; no estoy despreciando el apoyo del compañero que lo subió) solo vas a lograr una transmision de "principiantes o novatos" y no tendrá nada de HI-FI o alta definicion..!

En el foro hay esquemas de transmisores estereofonicos (muy comentados) los cuales si cumplen con tu exigencia pero ameritan algo mas de tiempo y dedicacion.!


----------



## PODEROMSH (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola soy nuevo pero me gustaria ensamblar una radio que tenga emisor y receptor a la vez (como una radio de comunicacion motorola ) alguien  tiene un circuito . 
                     Muchas gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2009)

hammm quiza sean las vacaciones pero no entiendo para que el 555?

es para sincronizar la señal? es necesario?

Podrian explicarme?


estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la idea del transmisor estero,

tambien en el hecho de que  si no lo puede armara con el BA1404 ( creo :S)

por el gran incoventiente del cristal que nadie fabrica, mas que en USA

y los transmisores por PLL son bastante elaborados.

Yo siguero que armes uno sencillo, y te hagas bolas con el receptor.

jeje saludos.


----------



## fukks (Dic 17, 2009)

yo quiero construirlo pero que es un 555


----------



## Cacho (Dic 17, 2009)

El 555: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

Saludos


----------



## fukks (Feb 22, 2010)

con cuanto voltaje se alimenta ese circuito?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2010)

Acá está *toda la data de ese integrado*.

Saludos


----------



## lecranc (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola a todos!

Soy nuevo en el foro y principiante en la electrónica...

Estoy probando de hacer este circuito del 555 y tengo algunas dudas, ya que la primera prueba a sido un desastre 

El voltaje en el datasheet pone que el 555 puede ser alimentado de 4,5 a 18 v. así que decidí alimentarlo con 5v. esto está bien o lo alimento mejor con una batería de 9v?

Y la antena... e visto en el foro que todos recomiendan una antena dipolo que se basa (si no entendí mal...) en un cable de un hilo de 75cm. Pero digo yo.. no se puede utilizar algo mas pequeño? el circuito me quedo en 8cm2 si le pongo esa antena,es como algo inútil hacer algo tan pequeño. Hay alguna alternativa?

Desde ya, muchas gracias por la ayuda y enhorabuena por el foro que está muy bueno.


----------



## lecranc (Mar 16, 2010)

Acá les dejo la foto de como me quedo el circuito y el PCB que hice para construirlo. La distancia a la que funciona son 5cm. calculo que el problema es la antena que no tengo ni idea de como hacerla mejor.


----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Ene 25, 2012)

hola lecranc¡  yo tamien construi el circuito con el 555.. pero la coneccion positiva de entrada de audio la conecto al pin 5 y el otro obviamente a negativo..a mi me pasaba lo mismo hasta que lo solucione colocando  en el pin 3 la pata positiva un capacitor de 0,01 uf y  a  la pata negativa de el capacitor un  jack hembra de cable coaxial : el cable fino a la pata negativa del capacitor y la otra pata a tierra, luego enroscas alli una antena de televisor y wuala  ...no lo he probado con bateria pero con un regulador de 300ma  logro alcanzar 2 metros a 9 voltios,no es mucho pero sirve pa algo.. en caso de que se te vaya la señal derrepente, mueve la antena..


----------

